# Francis Turretin - The Atonement - READY!



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2005)

Francis Turretin's work, "The Atonement" is ready for the public.

Description:
WHY DID Jesus Christ DIE on the cross? Throughout Church history one will find many different answers. The right answer is critical to salvation and entering into a right relationship with Jesus Christ. This current volume is a masterful biblical survey and polemic that illuminates the Bible´s doctrine of Christ´s atonement. As the 1859 Preface states: "œIt is doubted whether any other work of the same compass presents so clearly and forcibly the truth of God as to the Nature, Truth, Perfection, Matter, and Extent of the Satisfaction made by the blessed Savior. The lucid arrangement of topics, compact argumentation, fairness of statement, and constant appeal to the law and the testimony, leave the careful reader little to desire." It had been said that Turretin is the best expounder of doctrine that the Reformed church has ever known, and this work on the atonement is an example of his exegetical, logical and practical insight into the work of our Lord´s life and sacrifice.

Buy it here, and tell others!

http://www.lulu.com/puritan


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2005)

Matt - is this material essentially the section from Elenctic Theology, or is it wholly different material? Also, how is this different (for better or worse) than Owen's Death of Death?

(I just responded to your U2U by asking these questions, but I decided to post them here because others might have the same questions...)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2005)

Its not the same material, though its the same author's ideas. He wrote this as a treatise.

It is easier than Owen, but quite deep nonetheless. 

Its "Turretin for beginners."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 13, 2005)

How does it compare to Clark's work (which is on the advanced library list)?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 13, 2005)

Turretin's is far better than Clark's. Anything Turretin wrote is great - extremely edifying!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Turretin's is far better than Clark's. Anything Turretin wrote is great - extremely edifying!



Turretin for Beginners it is then 

CT


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm a gonna get it!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 13, 2005)

MIne is on its way as a final piece!


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 13, 2005)

Looking forward to this book, thanks Matt.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 21, 2005)

Its a great work! Turretin is AWESOME in everything he writes. Except of course when he tries to prove that the sun travels around the earth in his Institutes. But no one is perfect.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Its a great work! Turretin is AWESOME in everything he writes. Except of course when he tries to prove that the sun travels around the earth in his Institutes. But no one is perfect.



Don't hate Matt, the whole issue is a very fascinating and complicated one (Even to this day). I am still in shock that he starred down the atheists and compromising Christians. At every point I have investigated, he seems to be on the right side. I definitely going to have to get this book, when I get some extra money.

CT


----------

